# RUZZ Swiss steel kitchen knife



## swag yoloneise (Jul 3, 2015)

So I travelled back home 'Brunei' for a month. And didn't bring my knives. So looking around for a 'sharp' knife I found this RUZZ Swiss knife. Never heard of it before but it works and holds well for me. Full metal knife 'blade and handle' 




  








image.jpeg




__
swag yoloneise


__
Jan 23, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
swag yoloneise


__
Jan 23, 2016








Just wanna know if anyone has heard of it and or use it. I had a quick look on the net but couldn't find much info. Would love to buy more from this range if possible since I find it very comfortable in hand. Thanks in advance for any info abt this.


----------

